# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei Layoutgestaltung!



## Oklino (16. April 2011)

Liebe Gemeinde...

mein neuestes Projekt verschafft mir gerade frühzeitig die ersten grauen Haare. Eigentlich bin ich nur Anwendungsentwickler. Weder in unserer Ausbildung damals noch danach habe ich ernsthaften Kontakt zur professionellen Websitegestaltung gehabt. Sprich: Ich habe 2 linke Hände was die freie gestaltung von Layouts und Grafiken angeht.

*Das Problem*
Ein Bekannter / Auftraggeber möchte KEIN vorgefertigtes Template haben. Nahezu alle kostenlosen Lösungen gefallen ihm nicht oder haben halt irgendwie das "ich bin ein kostenloses Template" auf der Stirn.
Der Kunde möchte eine Seite die technisch und optisch dieser hier SEHR nahe kommt:
Ivycomptech.
Selbstredend inklusive Werbeanimation...

Bevor er die Seite von Ivy gesehen hat, dachte er noch anders... aber das war wohl so ein derber wow effekt für ihn, dass ich ihm nichts mehr ausreden kann... nicht durch "ich kann sowas nicht" und nicht mit "es wird ewig dauern!".


*Das Problem im Detail:*
Ich habe NIE in meinem Leben Flash-Animationen gebaut...
Bisher waren meine Kunden mit einem leicht abgewandelten kostenlosen Template (natürlich mit Hinweis auf den Autor  ) zufrieden.
Ich habe nicht so lange Zeit wie die geschätzten 3 Kurse an der nächsten VHS dauern würden um all das Verlangte zu lernen... (hab noch ne Vollzeitstelle im IT-Systemhaus...).
Die Seite von Ivycomptech ist in einer völlig anderen Branche tätig als mein Bekannter es werden will. Auch sein Produkt basiert auf Farben, die das Ganze nicht einfacher machen (Anteilsmene in folgender Reihenfolge: schwarz, rot, blau und grün.)
Ich muss also aus Produktscreenshots (es handelt sich um eine software), eine Präsi in Flash zusammenkleben.

*Was will ich von euch wissen?*

Tja, das weiß ich gerade auch nicht wirklich so recht. Ich bin einfach nur völlig verzweifelt... Das Layout ohne Grafiken zu bauen ist ja kein Problem, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie es dann weitergehen soll... 

Hat nicht irgendwer eine Reihe von Tutorials gelesen/gesehen die er mir bei meinem Wissenstand in einer gut Verdaulichen Reihenfolge empfehlen kann? Ich weiß, man wird kein Mediengestalter über Nacht... aber ich MUSS etwas gut aussehendes zustande bringen.

Zum Abschluss noch unsere ersten Gehversuche vom absoluten GAU bis hin zum Template das nicht gefallen wollte:

http://www.alex-e.de/RTG
http://www.alex-e.de/RTG2
http://www.alex-e.de/RTG3


----------



## CPoly (16. April 2011)

Ich kann dir leider nicht mit Tutorials weiter helfen.
Aber vielleicht solltest du drüber nach denken, die Gestaltung an jemand abzugeben. Dann kannst du dich voll und ganz auf die Entwicklung konzentrieren.
Im Job-Forum (http://www.tutorials.de/stellenangebote-entgeltlich/) findest du bestimmt jemanden der dir das Template günstig erstellt.


----------



## ink (16. April 2011)

Moin
In eigener Sache:
Die ganze Sache mal in die Creative Lounge geschoben, weils hier am ehesten hinpasst. (dank an das weasel)
Dann:
In erster Linie wirst du ein wenig über den goldenen Schnitt lesen müssen (dann wird es dem AG auch gefallen, obwohl er nicht sagen kann warum  ), dann über Typografie im Web (ein wichtiger Punkt wenn Inhalte leserlich und lesbar vermittelt werden sollen), Farbe, Farbempfinden und Farbwahrnehmung sollte auch beachtet werden.
Dann kannst mal das Smashing Magazine besuchen, was sich sicherlich als sehr hilfreich ergeben wird.

Beste


----------



## Oklino (18. April 2011)

Hallo ihr beiden!

vielen Dank für eure Infos! Und besonderen Dank an dich Ink, dass du mir die erfragten Themen genannt hast! Werde mich, sobald ich Zeit habe ins erste Gebiete einlesen.
Farblehre kann noch richtig abenteuerlich werden bei meiner rot/grün schwäche... aber ok... im Notfall muss halt Plan B von CPoly greifen  Vielleicht habe ich da auch schon eine junge Mediengestalterin, die zumindest den grafischen Teil liefern kann. Ich muss das ganze dann nur noch divs zerlegen...  aber erstmal abwarten... ich hatte schon oft solche ~Zusagen~... da arbeite ich lieber parallel daran selbst etwas gestalten zu können.

Achso ich lasse den Thread noch ein wenig offen, falls noch andere User Anregungen haben oder ein paar tolle Tutorias mit Link nennen können! 
Zum Beispiel HP-bezogene Photoshop Lektionen oder sowas!

Danke nochmals!


----------



## smileyml (18. April 2011)

Auch wenn ich deinen ersten Thread nur überflogen habe und der Link nicht speziell PS behandelt, hilft er vielleicht trotzdem etwas: http://abduzeedo.com/basics-slicing-pixelmator

Grüße Marco


----------

